# leo genetic help



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

hi people
lookin into gettin 
a female raptor for breedin

can someone tell me wot i'd get from

raptor x hypo

raptor x tangerine albino

thnks in advance
daz


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

raptor x hypo - 50% hypo, 50% normal/hi-yellow (both with varying tang influence) all het Talbino and Eclipse, normal with varying pattern types (abherent, jungle etc).

raptor x tang albino - tangerine albinos (if tremper) with varying patterning ie abherrent, jungles, banded and stripes all het eclipse.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

funky1 said:


> raptor x hypo - *50% hypo, 50% normal/hi-yellow (both with varying tang influence) all het Talbino and Eclipse, normal with varying pattern types (abherent, jungle etc)*.
> 
> raptor x tang albino - tangerine albinos (if tremper) with varying patterning ie abherrent, jungles, banded and stripes all het eclipse.


Only if the hypo is heterozygous for hypo


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Only if the hypo is heterozygous for hypo


Ain`t it more likely that a **** hypo (sounds a little `risque` if you say that out loud!) would be a super hypo? Things seem to have changed regarding the hypos and SH`s in the last 6 - 12 month, must have missed something! Who figured what out and what was the conclusion???


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

funky1 said:


> Ain`t it more likely that a **** hypo (sounds a little `risque` if you say that out loud!) would be a super hypo? Things seem to have changed regarding the hypos and SH`s in the last 6 - 12 month, must have missed something! Who figured what out and what was the conclusion???


Hypo seems to be a dominant mutation, with super hypo being a line bred reduced spotting from hypo. So both het and **** hypo will be identical visually.

I did have a link to some Super hypo Leos, where only one parent was super hypo, so if hypo was codom, the offspring should have been all hypo, i'll see if I can dig it out of my pms after I have eaten


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Hypo seems to be a dominant mutation, with super hypo being a line bred reduced spotting from hypo. So both het and **** hypo will be identical visually.
> 
> I did have a link to some Super hypo Leos, where only one parent was super hypo, so if hypo was codom, the offspring should have been all hypo, i'll see if I can dig it out of my pms after I have eaten


 I`ve got a Super Hypo who only had a 1 Super Hypo parent and a W/C mum. So it`s probably right then that about the dominance. I`d never actually thought about their make-up tbh coz they were `pet` breeders at the time. That pairing (some of whom I`ve still got) produced 1 SH, 2 Hypos, 2 High-Yellow and some normals, whereas thinking about it, they should have all been hypos, :hmm:. Should`ve picked up on that ages ago! See, when you hit 30 your braincells start to pop off one by one, oh well, you young whipper-snappers have got all this to come.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

funky1 said:


> I`ve got a Super Hypo who only had a 1 Super Hypo parent and a W/C mum. So it`s probably right then that about the dominance. I`d never actually thought about their make-up tbh coz they were `pet` breeders at the time. That pairing (some of whom I`ve still got) produced 1 SH, 2 Hypos, 2 High-Yellow and some normals, whereas thinking about it, they should have all been hypos, :hmm:. Should`ve picked up on that ages ago! See, when you hit 30 your braincells start to pop off one by one, oh well, you young whipper-snappers have got all this to come.



:lol2:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

This is so confusing! :crazy:


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

lol tell me about it


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jon2ooo8 said:


> lol tell me about it


This is so confusing :crazy: :lol2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

snowyj99 said:


> This is so confusing! :crazy:


Once you have learnt the rules it becomes quite easy.


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Once you have learnt the rules it becomes quite easy.



Ive been trying for ages (years) :lol2:

Its very mathematical for me! i will get there! :blush:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

snowyj99 said:


> Ive been trying for ages (years) :lol2:
> 
> Its very mathematical for me! i will get there! :blush:


It is just practice, keep an eye on this section and see peoples answers, maybe try working them backwards, see if that works?


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

MrMike said:


> It is just practice, keep an eye on this section and see peoples answers, maybe try working them backwards, see if that works?



Ok thanks! : victory:


----------

